# Gyno and nhs



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

So I've just got out of my local gps office, he's looked at my gyno, and it's not looking good, arm behind the head and nip is coned, huge lumps and sore + itchy.

Looking to compete so it's got to be sorted out.

He is now sending a referral to a surgeon so that a surgeon will see and asses me.

has anyone got this far with the nhs or further with gyno surgery? as if this fails im going to noa clinic in Poland. Just thought as I pay my taxes I'll see what the nhs can do.


----------



## GeordieOak70 (Sep 16, 2013)

Beasted said:


> So I've just got out of my local gps office, he's looked at my gyno, and it's not looking good, arm behind the head and nip is coned, huge lumps and sore + itchy.
> 
> Looking to compete so it's got to be sorted out.
> 
> ...


 Farther than I got I was told its not interfering with my life so they wont touch it.

It is very small and only flares up now and then depending what I run but id still like rid.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

GeordieOak70 said:


> Farther than I got I was told its not interfering with my life so they wont touch it.
> 
> It is very small and only flares up now and then depending what I run but id still like rid.


 Admittedly mine has gotten pretty bad ow and I've had it for a long time, which does interfere with life when your too embarrassed to take a top off or sunbathe etc.

I think if you've had it a long time and it's not got better they think about it more!

especially as mine is now painful to touch.

just got to lay it on mate.

I will I'll update this as soon as I've seen the surgeon, just really hope they want to help me!


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Update - had a hospital letter today, appointment with the surgery team to assess me is on the 25th May.

Which is good news!

Now they are 100% going to ask if I'm taking steroids, as my doctor did, my question to you all is what should my reply be as I'm currently on course


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Beasted said:


> Update - had a hospital letter today, appointment with the surgery team to assess me is on the 25th May.
> 
> Which is good news!
> 
> Now they are 100% going to ask if I'm taking steroids, as my doctor did, my question to you all is what should my reply be as I'm currently on course


 just say you had it before or say you've never used them it's not as if they'll be doing checks to see


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Beasted said:


> Update - had a hospital letter today, appointment with the surgery team to assess me is on the 25th May.
> 
> Which is good news!
> 
> Now they are 100% going to ask if I'm taking steroids, as my doctor did, my question to you all is what should my reply be as I'm currently on course


 If you even look like you lift, they won't need you to answer.

Gyno surgery is classed as cosmetic surgery, I absolutely guarantee 100% that you won't get anywhere, I tried and failed.

Just save the £1800 and get it done at Noa.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> If you even look like you lift, they won't need you to answer.
> 
> Gyno surgery is classed as cosmetic surgery, I absolutely guarantee 100% that you won't get anywhere, I tried and failed.
> 
> Just save the £1800 and get it done at Noa.


 If it falls through I'll be going to noa.

how far did you get with the nhs then?


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Beasted said:


> If it falls through I'll be going to noa.
> 
> how far did you get with the nhs then?


 They'll be referring you to make sure it's not breast cancer, as soon as you get a scan and they can see it's gynecomastia that's where your surgery hopes are over.

I went to my GP, got referred to surgeon (which took weeks), then had to go back for an ultrasound (which took weeks), which basically told them and me what I already knew, that it was gynecomastia.

The the surgeon started to fob me off with , right go back to your GP and get blood tests to see what hormones if any are elevated blah blah blah.

I just asked him straight, what chances are there of me having surgery, he said none, the NHS doesn't have enough money for cosmetic surgery.

I went home and I booked for Noa, a month later it was all done.


----------



## Jonk891 (Dec 17, 2016)

I got as far as seeing a consultant which done a ultrasound on my chest and told me that I have fatty tissue and that thet wouldn't touch it.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Jonk891 said:


> I got as far as seeing a consultant which done a ultrasound on my chest and told me that I have fatty tissue and that thet wouldn't touch it.


 Had that done already mate, told me the same, year or so ago now. So hoping they will skip that.


----------



## ashmo (Jul 1, 2011)

Beasted said:


> So I've just got out of my local gps office, he's looked at my gyno, and it's not looking good, arm behind the head and nip is coned, huge lumps and sore + itchy.
> 
> Looking to compete so it's got to be sorted out.
> 
> ...


 If I am honest with you save the little money it costs and go with a verified cosmetic gyno surgeon such as Adam at the Noa Clinic.

With the NHS you may end up with just a general surgeon who has never done gyno surgery before and you could end up looking worse than it is now.

Just because you can get it free on the NHS does not mean its the right decision.


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

pr**k of a doc wouldn't even discuss it with me, just said its nowhere near bad enough to consider surgery.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

The nhs has changed. When I was in my teens a mate had gyno from puberty and the nhs sorted it. I know a lad at the rugby club who has the same and he's definitely never used steroids and they won't sort his. Private is the only option I'm afraid


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Brutal1 said:


> pr**k of a doc wouldn't even discuss it with me, just said its nowhere near bad enough to consider surgery.


 Get them ££'s saved for your Poland trip :thumbup1:


----------



## sean m (Sep 20, 2015)

If you can afford the drugs and food to get big and grow tits surely you can afford to get the gyno sorted.


----------



## lewdylewd (May 18, 2015)

sean m said:


> If you can afford the drugs and food to get big and grow tits surely you can afford to get the gyno sorted.


 Pretty poor logic.

Vial of Test leaves change from £30. Gyno surgery costs a few grand.


----------



## gkbf76 (Apr 22, 2018)

Been through all the bullshit and fobbing off from the NHS. Docs, Consultants etc, "it's cosmetic" etc etc. They didn't want to know although it's painful and was struggling to carry stuff against my chest at work. No funding for it. I'm looking in to going to Poland. Noa clinic is mentioned often. Any feedback from anyone who's had surgery there would be a god sent. Before/ after pics?.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

gkbf76 said:


> Been through all the bullshit and fobbing off from the NHS. Docs, Consultants etc, "it's cosmetic" etc etc. They didn't want to know although it's painful and was struggling to carry stuff against my chest at work. No funding for it. I'm looking in to going to Poland. Noa clinic is mentioned often. Any feedback from anyone who's had surgery there would be a god sent. Before/ after pics?.


https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/306496-my-noa-clinic-poland-gyno-surgery-experience-211117/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5804339&embedComment=5804339&embedDo=findComment#comment-5804339

This is mine above, no before and after pics, all I can tell you is I am 100% over the moon with the outcome, just looks like a normal chest with no scarring.

And below is @swole troll's Noa thread, he is the guy I give 100% credit to for me finally saying fuk it, and booking it.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/301785-gyno-removal/?do=embed


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

So how do these stories of women getting boob jobs on the NHS come about? Surely that's cosmetic???


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Frost_uk said:


> So how do these stories of women getting boob jobs on the NHS come about? Surely that's cosmetic???


 Sure that happens a lot more in the papers than in real life


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Frost_uk said:


> So how do these stories of women getting boob jobs on the NHS come about? Surely that's cosmetic???


 You mean the women who come here from Nigeria on holiday for 6 months to have a baby, tummy tuck and breast enhancement surgery free on the nhs as, reported on in the Daily Mail?

I can confirm that the nhs do offer cosmetic breast surgery. They have offered some to my wife and said they will make her other breast the same size as the one she has undergone partial mastectomy surgery on following breast cancer. She has declined their kind offer, however.


----------



## Frost_uk (Sep 1, 2014)

Sasnak said:


> You mean the women who come here from Nigeria on holiday for 6 months to have a baby, tummy tuck and breast enhancement surgery free on the nhs as, reported on in the Daily Mail?
> 
> I can confirm that the nhs do offer cosmetic breast surgery. They have offered some to my wife and said they will make her other breast the same size as the one she has undergone partial mastectomy surgery on following breast cancer. She has declined their kind offer, however.


 Ah k....guess I was a fool to believe the media


----------



## HIXXY34 (Feb 10, 2018)

I knew a girl a work who had not tits and the nhs done a boob job for her. I think they say it's effecting them mentally or what ever. Not fair really !


----------



## benji666 (Apr 18, 2015)

I got gyno on one side not from gear but from an anti psychotic med I used to take called quetapine. I got to see the surgeon who said she would be happy to remove it but needed to apply for funding. Basically the funding panel okay'd it because it was a side effect from NHS treatment and also I have body image issues due to my mental health problems and obviously a man boob wouldn't help.... I got the impression it's quite rare to get approved for it. It was a long process ,and if money isn't a real problem going to poland is probably much less hassle.

However, after the psychiatrist removed the drug, the gyno totally disappeared so I never went under the knife in the end by the time the NHS decided I could have it.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

As a update, went back Friday for a follow up, was a different surgeon he says, even though it's painful and uncomfortable the nhs no longer funds this, and the previous surgeon shouldn't have told me the nhs would do the surgery, he said it is cosmetic and even though I have pain and discomfort he couldn't of gave less of a shite. Currently saving for noa!!! Will update when I'm going guys and will start a thread on the whole journey from the start to the end


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Beasted said:


> As a update, went back Friday for a follow up, was a different surgeon he says, even though it's painful and uncomfortable the nhs no longer funds this, and the previous surgeon shouldn't have told me the nhs would do the surgery, he said it is cosmetic and even though I have pain and discomfort he couldn't of gave less of a shite. Currently saving for noa!!! Will update when I'm going guys and will start a thread on the whole journey from the start to the end


 Drop me a message if you need any info regarding the whole Noa experience.

Like I tell everyone, the best advice I can give you before you go is, get as lean as you possibly can, this gives the surgeons the chance to make your chest look the best it can.

Go with a high BF level and they will just remove enough so it looks right at that BF level, then once you get lean, you may not be as happy with the outcome.

Low BF will also make liposuction less likely.


----------



## Beasted (Sep 22, 2010)

Sparkey said:


> Drop me a message if you need any info regarding the whole Noa experience.
> 
> Like I tell everyone, the best advice I can give you before you go is, get as lean as you possibly can, this gives the surgeons the chance to make your chest look the best it can.
> 
> ...


 Thanks ever so much mate, what % would you say is best? 10% maybe?


----------



## SuperRips (Sep 14, 2015)

Beasted said:


> As a update, went back Friday for a follow up, was a different surgeon he says, even though it's painful and uncomfortable the nhs no longer funds this, and the previous surgeon shouldn't have told me the nhs would do the surgery, he said it is cosmetic and even though I have pain and discomfort he couldn't of gave less of a shite. Currently saving for noa!!! Will update when I'm going guys and will start a thread on the whole journey from the start to the end


 Bummer!...

Noa it is then :thumbup1:

It'll be a breeze mate, just tell them no matter what, you want all that s**t cutting and sucking out.

My surgeon (wojciech) was saying I didn't really need Lipo but I stood firm and told him he must stick the sucker in there still regardless how little he sucks out  he was more amazed how big my pecs were lol, marta had her hands all over them aswell the dirty old dog.

I'm going back there in October with the Mrs for her 'bits n Bobs' she's having and I emailed woj to tell him and he wants to have a look how mine has healed and then he's treating me to lunch and a catch up haha had a laugh with the guy last time I was there considering the language/accent barrier. Nice crew at Noa and they do look after you. The young nurse especially who does a bit behind reception was damn hot.


----------



## 66983 (May 30, 2016)

Beasted said:


> Thanks ever so much mate, what % would you say is best? 10% maybe?


 Numbers mean nothing bud, just go as lean as you can.


----------



## Jaling (Jul 5, 2018)

Beasted said:


> So I've just got out of my local gps office, he's looked at my gyno, and it's not looking good, arm behind the head and nip is coned, huge lumps and sore + itchy.
> 
> Looking to compete so it's got to be sorted out.
> 
> ...


 Can I asked why you got gyno in the first place?

I know through AAS use, but surely you knew about a.i drugs?

i ask for concern for myself in the future and wether this is something that'll happen even if keeping e under control


----------

